
It’s time to talk about managed retreat from the coasts - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/9/14/16304730/hurricane-2018-florence-destruction-retreat
======
GW150914
Oh come on, if people as a huge and diverse group were capable of working
together towards a single, mutually beneficial, yet difficult long term goal
we wouldn’t be in this situation in the first place. People will leave a
region _after_ it becomes impossible for them to live there, and. It a moment
before. They’ll roll the dice on their little slice of heaven not being too
seriously impacted, and it is they’ll scream and demand assistance. I mean, we
can’t even agree as a group that climate change is real, significant, and
manmade!

I hate to come across as a dismal cynic, but I have very little hope in this
area. People only seem to learn about fire after they’re burned, and that’s
worked for us as a species until recently. Climate change, nuclear war, and
some other relatively modern possibilities simply don’t allow for that to
work, but we as humans haven’t changed. We’ll burn.

------
_rpd
How about we start with a managed retreat from places where flooding is so
common that insurance companies don't offer flood insurance?

